# Chipped tooth.. Best course of action?



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Obviously go to the dentist :lol: but i've had it repaired countless times with pritt stick or something equally as sh1t as it tends to last about 10 minutes.. So after something that might actually last. It's a front tooth by the way, guessing its gonna cost me a fortune?

Would it be worth me getting health insurance now and wait a while?

Any ideas chaps? Bored of the worzel gummage look now!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

yeh pull the whole tooth out, thank me later


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

grillz maybe?? :whistling:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Helpful bunch of cnuts on here :lol:


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

ditz said:


> Helpful bunch of cnuts on here :lol:


lol sorry mate couldnt resist :thumb:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

How bad is this chip? Is it worth a removable and either bridge or preferably an implant?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Not awful, less than 1/4 of the tooth. Don't want something removable.. Bit young for all that, want something permanent really, if for what ever reason that wasn't an option id probably just leave it


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

So long as people can see that you are smiling then do not worry about it.


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you tried squaring it off with a nail file that what I do when ever I chip my tooth


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ditz said:


> Not awful, less than 1/4 of the tooth. Don't want something removable.. Bit young for all that, want something permanent really, if for what ever reason that wasn't an option id probably just leave it


If you do decide to get a crown make sure you go to a gpod dentist.

When i was about 8 someone tripped me over on to a marble step and I had cap.When I was 18 I had the cap removed and veneers put in place for my front teeth.

Then a couple of years ago I had problems with my righy front tooth so went to get it done again at a different dentist as it would have beem impossible to go to the same one,he f*cked it up royally and now I have a removable denture which is a bit sh1t as I'm only 29.

On the upside I look like a right mean b*stard on the football pitch if I take it out to play,lol


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think there is a tooth in my head that isn't chipped, cracked or broken from years of rugby, boxing and drunken stupidity.

I've given up worrying about them, one day when I win the lottery I will have the lot out and implants.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounding like a crowns the way to go! 350-400 is a lot of money but was expecting closer to 1000 so I suppose you could say bonus!?

Long job to do?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

If u can afford it implant would be the way to go, crowns & bridges will need replacing in 10 years or so, implants are a permanent solution.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Even though you may look like worzel gummage,you're the same build too so now you are the complete package


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ditz said:


> Sounding like a crowns the way to go! 350-400 is a lot of money but was expecting closer to 1000 so I suppose you could say bonus!?
> 
> Long job to do?


Dont know how much it cost first time as my step dad paid for them but last time when the c0ck up happened I paid £375. Needed 3 sessions with the dentist.

Like i said mate make sure you get the right dentist though cos if it goes wrong its not good and will cost you more.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Can't believe no one has mentioned veneers. Seems the obvious option to me with minimal distruption to the original tooth and root.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Even though you may look like worzel gummage,you're the same build too so now you are the complete package


Cheers x

Nice one.. I'll go to the dentist and empty my wallet :lol:

I guess they will list me options, sounds like crown veneers or nothing tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

They'll fill it and shape it with the White filler....cheep as fuk. I got my 2 front teeth broke a few years ago with a bottle and they took 2mins to fix and haven't had a problem with them since


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> They'll fill it and shape it with the White filler....cheep as fuk. I got my 2 front teeth broke a few years ago with a bottle and they took 2mins to fix and haven't had a problem with them since


I've had that twice, first one lasted about 6 months and the second about 2 weeks... Has to be a tad more durable!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ditz said:


> Obviously go to the dentist :lol: but i've had it repaired countless times with pritt stick or something equally as sh1t as it tends to last about 10 minutes.. So after something that might actually last. It's a front tooth by the way, guessing its gonna cost me a fortune?
> 
> Would it be worth me getting health insurance now and wait a while?
> 
> Any ideas chaps? Bored of the worzel gummage look now!


This 

And this 

Job done.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Or this.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Iv got a veneer on my front tooth...knocked it out when I was 10. Had loads of tomb stones on it for years then found a wicked dentist and it cost £280 and looks amazing!! Exactly like my other front tooth. He took the old cap off...took a mould, put a temporary cap on for 2 weeks then fitted my veneer. It feels like my other teeth too.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Iv got a veneer on my front tooth...knocked it out when I was 10. Had loads of tomb stones on it for years then found a wicked dentist and it cost £280 and looks amazing!! Exactly like my other front tooth. He took the old cap off...took a mould, put a temporary cap on for 2 weeks then fitted my veneer. It feels like my other teeth too.


I had one for years which look great but when it needed redoing the next dentist fvcked it up. Id love to be able to get it sorted again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

save a couple of grand and go to Malaysia for full veneers doing. This country is around £400 per tooth, its around £95 there, i dont a lot of research and seems to get great feedback from most places there.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Its saturday mate,,,go into town and get into a fight


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I got it done, dentist told me veneer would be the way but he advised me to have a pin put in it and the chip filled up with some filling glue stuff... He reckoned the pin would stop it breaking...50 quid and so far so good


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ditz said:


> I got it done, dentist told me veneer would be the way but he advised me to have a pin put in it and the chip filled up with some filling glue stuff... He reckoned the pin would stop it breaking...50 quid and so far so good


Thats good you got sorted and at a good price to mate


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I had one for years which look great but when it needed redoing the next dentist fvcked it up. Id love to be able to get it sorted again


no way...im scared of that happening! my dentist is amazing thank god, i go private cos hes the only one i trust. hes a strange kind of quirky man tho but **** hot with the teeth.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> no way...im scared of that happening! my dentist is amazing thank god, i go private cos hes the only one i trust. hes a strange kind of quirky man tho but **** hot with the teeth.


The one who did it first time was a dentist in Greece who i knew and was amazing.

The one that fvcked it up was a private dentist here in the UK. He even praised the work my first dentist did but made some "adaptations" as he said to make it even better....did he fvck.


----------

